# TACP in Afghanistan



## The_Caper

Hello everyone.

Have been away from the forums for a while. I have been deployed to Afghanistan as part of a TACP(Tactical Air Control Party) since February
but should be home soon. Sometime in September. Then I will be right back in to posting again.

Just wanted to share a picture of the group. Not technically great as it was done with a p&s but I thought it would fit in the Photo Journalism thread?


----------



## stoney

Stay safe Caper


----------



## 250Gimp

Nice shot.  Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## Doc Wiseman

Thanks and Stay Safe Caper.

Semper Fi

Doc


----------



## Antarctican

Hey, great to see you (and all those Canadian flags on your uniforms). As others have said, stay safe. And thanks for the update and post.


----------



## Senor Hound

Thank you for sharing.  Having a friend who did two tours to Afghanistan, I know that the place is a lot more dangerous than the news makes it out to be.  You are truly the unsung heroes of the current political turmoil in the world.

Thank you for doing the dirty work no one else wants to do.  The world has some issues, and you are at the forefront, putting yourself on the line to help many people over there in Afghanistan experience freedom for the first time.  That's very admirable, and I salute you.

*I'd hit the salute emoticon, but there isn't one...*


----------



## LaFoto

:salute: You mean this one, Señor?

Who are you then, Caper?


----------



## The_Caper

Hi everyone!

Thank you all for your kind words. It is nice to hear from you. I have said it before and I will say it again. It is people like you and your families that make what we do over here worth it. 

I thank you all very much for your support and we will do all we can to ensure the people here know freedom and that terrorism is eradicated. 



> Who are you then, Caper?



Hi Corrina.  

I am the one right in the middle kneeling down. Sometime ago I posted a picture of myself standing with the Stanley Cup here in Afghanistan. It's a slightly better picture  of me but I think I still broke the camera.


----------



## terri

I don't think you broke the camera, and I hope you get some more "down time" to post more!    

Nice shot of your group - you all stay safe.


----------

